# xanax/zoloft?



## SarahAnn (Aug 11, 2015)

has anyone had any luck with having either xanax or zoloft calm ibs-c? im so worried about them making me more constipated! thank you!


----------



## patent123 (Mar 24, 2016)

I have IBS-D and I have been on Zoloft (generic form) for 4 days now. I don't have the constipation issue but instead horrible diarrhea and horrible abdominal discomfort. It may be to early to really say but I do feel like a new person. I no longer have that burning/cramping/stabbing pain in my stomach. I'm not getting the nausea with eating like I usually do, and most importantly I can go a meal with out running to the bathroom. All in all I feel like the old me before I got this horrible curse. I'm not sure how this would help someone suffering from IBS-C but if you have the abdominal discomforts it might be worth a shot. I'm only trying it because so far everything else has failed...knock on wood I hope this sticks.


----------

